# TOLEDO, OH - 4-6 Month Old Pup Needs A Home or Rescue!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I received an e-mail tonight from a rescue friend of mine. Someone she knows found a young female GSD along the expressway in Toledo, OH two weeks ago. She has tried to find the owner, contacted vets and shelters, posted on websites and gone through nearby neighborhoods and nobody has claimed her. The rescue the friend is with does not have any foster homes available.*

*She says this girl is a sweetheart. Is GREAT with other dogs and only wants to play. She is scared of the cat and is said to be EXTREMELY smart! *

*This lady's daughter is temporarily taking care of her, but she cannot continue to foster her and cannot keep her. She is looking for a rescue or adoptive home for her. *

*At this point I don't know if she has a name, and I do not have any further information, but I wanted to get the word out about her. *

*If a reputable rescue or adoptive home with references is available for her, please send me a PM and I will give you the contact's name and number.*

*Here is the Toledo Girl!*


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

*As per reputerable rescuer I could give ref. We did GDane rescue for year's till we got tired of the "i didn't know they got that big"excuse....We could be an adoptive home but I would like more info on the lil girl...Thanks Deny *


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I believe a local rescue has been found for this girl, but I will update when I know for sure! *


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I received confirmation that this girl is going to an all-breed rescue and to a GSD knowledgeable foster mom in Toledo! *


----------

